# Tubbed Out T Jet



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

First go at it







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]

Hope this is better


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great but the pictures are tiny!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Just a suggestion... Get a photobucket account, and load the pictures there in large size. Then you can simply copy and paste the IMG code right on the thread and the pictures will be there like this one!!









Note: this picture is for demonstration purposes only!!! No skulls were actually burned in the making of this picture!!:lol:

It makes it easier for us (less clicking) and easier for you (1000 picture limit for a free account) and once you get the hang of it you can fly through posting pictures!!


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

I have the photobucket account whats a good image size for this site it?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You got it!! Way better!! That size or you can go up one more before it blows the thread to super size. 640 X 480, or 800 X 600 are both good. I usually stop where you are now, because it tends to show too many of my screw ups if I go larger. LOL!! Oh, and you can just paste the IMG code right in the thread. You don't have to do that lil picture thingy in advanced mode. Copy the IMG code on the bucket, and just paste it right in the text. Easy Peasy!! :hat::thumbsup: 

You did an awesome job stuffing them tires up in there, and slamming the body!!! That is how AW/JL should have made them!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

shocker36 said:


> [/IMG]


Nice first round Shocker!!! I believe you have qualified for round 2 IMO. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Like the low stance...RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Low is good! Well done car looks great. I have always liked that body and your one looks really good!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

SWEET!!!!!


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments just wanted to see what I can do with stock parts that I had laying around. More to come.


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

That's a beautiful car. I like the stance.:thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

she's a beauty. ready to rumble!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Good show!

A perfect slam is always my favorite trick. You nailed it! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great stance & tub job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Liked the way you stuffed them in there! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Liked the way you stuffed them in there! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh or he will have to stuff the Turkey for Christmas too...Nice Job!


----------

